# Thanks guys. . . .



## teddyearp (Sep 20, 2011)

You know, this is crud. I try to keep up on the Android shizit and have been watching this site, but I take my eyes off for a month or two and now it's got forums and all that. Heck, it looks like some of the 'good' ppl from the original alldroid.org are here. Hell, I think the very first ROM I liked on my A855 was the birdman v4.

So why wasn't I informed about this blowup here? After all I do that nobody gives a crap about, yet gets linked everywhere? My 'Droid Files' are linked everywhere, and has inspired almost everyone to setup their own directories (copycats!). Tell me I'm wrong in that fact.

OK, I'm done whining and venting. Well, except for the root rootzwiki for the A855. I might have to attempt to challenge/fix it, as I know it's way out of date. But so is the A855. Oh well.

I'm sticking with the A855 until I either get off my batwings thing or Motoroogle releases an unlockable bootloader phone.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2011)

*Congrats.. this is the like.. second post in an hour that pertains to android. read the rules for this area. NON ANDROID ONLY. Moved.*


----------



## teddyearp (Sep 20, 2011)

Oooops. Didn't mean to get off on the wrong foot here. Sorry.


----------



## Hedva36 (Sep 25, 2011)

You said very good!Thanks,I will remember!


----------

